# Pet Insurance



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone use Pet Insurance? How much is it? Who do you use? What kind of plan do you have? What does it cover? Is it worth it? I'm looking into VPI, PetCare, and Embrace. Thanks!!!

Also, sorry if this is in the wrong section!!!


----------



## tsulli266 (Mar 24, 2008)

We took out the ASPCA illness/accident insurance on the girls back in November. It's reasonable, $19 a month (each). I just placed my first claim last week (Maggie has a dermatitis) and they will pay 80% after $100 deductible per occurance. They do not cover anything that is congenital or pre-existing. I believe there is a $1500 limit per occurance. I'll let you know how their claim service goes.


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

GSDMom, thanks for the info! Yes, please do!!!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would like to know also how it works. Please do keep us up to date.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSD MomWe took out the ASPCA illness/accident insurance on the girls back in November. It's reasonable, $19 a month (each). I just placed my first claim last week (Maggie has a dermatitis) and they will pay 80% after $100 deductible per occurance. They do not cover anything that is congenital or pre-existing. I believe there is a $1500 limit per occurance. I'll let you know how their claim service goes.


Did you ever get any results?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I have VPI on Camper. IMO, it's rather awful. They found some bizarre exclusions to deny coverage for the small claim I presented. I mean, really bizarre. (They denied antibiotics under the "parasites" exclusion. Since when are bacteria parasites?) 

So, I'm not thrilled with them, and would not recommend them. 

My vet mentioned Trupanion for my puppy (you have to sign up before their first birthday), says that they pay claims at a higher rate, faster and with none of the breed-specific exclusions that the other insurers have. I've looked at the policy and I'm pretty impressed. http://www.Trupanion.com Your pups look a little old for it, but for anyone else with a young puppy, it's worth considering. And, there's an extra where if you get a veterinary exam voucher from your vet (in other words, your vet examines your dog and says the dog is in good shape), the 30-day waiting period is waived and there's a 6% reduction in premium. 

Overall, mostly, I'm a fan of stick the money (a lot of money) into a CD and save it for a rainy day. And pray the rainy day never comes. (Although, with my kids, it comes. And it's a torrential downpour!







)


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Unfortunately we don't have insurance for Heidi...not that I didn't try







Maybe this site will help a little.

http://www.petinsurancereview.com/index.asp

Michaela

P.S.: I had never heard of Trupanion and it looks pretty good, thanks for posting!


----------



## tsulli266 (Mar 24, 2008)

Originally Posted By: GSD MomWe took out the ASPCA illness/accident insurance on the girls back in November. It's reasonable, $19 a month (each). I just placed my first claim last week (Maggie has a dermatitis) and they will pay 80% after $100 deductible per occurance. They do not cover anything that is congenital or pre-existing. I believe there is a $1500 limit per occurance. I'll let you know how their claim service goes. 

Did you ever get any results? 


Well it's been about 2 weeks...the brochure said we would receive our payment within 2 weeks so I called them this morning. We were advised that they were a couple weeks behind so it would probably be a couple more weeks. He told us to look at our certificate (that we received after we purchased the policy) and the certificate states that reimbursement would be within 30 days. So looks like this may drag on....I'm actually online looking at another plan, (before Daize has any claims!) This is gopetplan.com that claims to cover them for illness/accident for a lifetime unlike ASPCA that has a $1500 limit per incident...sooo, long story short, I'm not very pleased with ASPCA....would consider looking elsewhere...good luck!!! (oh, also, they do not cover problems associated with hip dysplasia!!)


----------



## tsulli266 (Mar 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MichaelaUnfortunately we don't have insurance for Heidi...not that I didn't try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome website....very informative!


----------

